# Arlene's a flop. Yay!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tropical Storm Arlene, it seems, won't quite make it to hurricane status by the time it hits land in a few hours. That's good news for me and my fellow Ivan victims, many of whom are on this board, who still haven't gotten all the Ivan damage fixed.
I'm over 100 miles away from it and already getting hammered by heavy rain. My pools were a bit low anyway, so it's all good.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure where you are located, but I'm in Tallahassee, and the weather is bad enough to stop me from driving down to Tampa/St. Pete today! I can't complain. We can always use the rain.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

we are getting hit by one of the bands so the weather is bad here on amelia island too....the surf is high and its raining with some slight winds


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Clear skies and dry as a bone here in Arizona..


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol.....isnt it always?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well its good to hear it wont make hurricane stauts for yah.were supposed to be getting severe thunderstorms as remnants from arlene tuesday but thats about it


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

we've been having some severe weather here in good ole Wisconsin


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We have been getting lots of rain lately and thats good because things are unusually dry for this time of year. The crops are suppose to be growing.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

The Old Salt...I had to come in and read what this thread was about..I thought i had done something wrong lol...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha nahh. well we were supposed to get rain but never did. Awesome.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Arlene are you stirring up trouble all over the eastern seaboard? LOL


----------

